
Ask HN: Is Signal down? - thsowers
Can&#x27;t send texts, colleagues reporting same thing
======
mayneack
[https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-
Android/issues/7869](https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/7869)

------
jackweirdy
US East 1: [https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
sempron64
Mildly related, I found that Signal no longer allows exporting the message
database, so I cannot escape. I have many important and cherished messages in
there and I'd like to export them. Does anyone know of a solution?

~~~
BLKNSLVR
May I ask what constitutes and important or cherished message?

I switch devices (phones / computers) every couple of years, and I like
"starting fresh". I backup photos and videos but that's it. I tend to consider
messages as ephemeral. a text message about the birth of a child or the death
of a relative matters in the moment, but the real keepsakes are the
experiences and memories in meatspace.

I've had bosses that wanted their text messages restored to their new phone
because there was great joke someone texted them three years ago. FFS.
Business reasons / legal requirements OK, but these weren't.

(Not saying you're wrong - I tend to work differently to my peers - just
looking for context)

~~~
PerfectElement
Not the parent, but I still have the text messages from when I was starting to
date my now wife, 10 years ago. It's fun to look at those every few years.

------
scrollaway
AWS us-east-1 is having serious EC2 issues. So many sites are having problems.

~~~
atmosx
Must be region us-east-1c having issues, it's not clear from the communique.
They talk about 1 AZ but don't mention which one.

~~~
jackweirdy
The az’s letters are assigned differently in each account. Your C may not be
someone else’s C

~~~
atmosx
Interesting, I had no idea.

------
thsowers
If you ping textsecure-service.whispersystems.org, it points to localhost
127.0.0.1

Wonder if this is a misconfig / related to AWS error / legal action

------
tonyztan
Looks like it's back. If it still doesn't work, try stopping the app and
clearing your DNS cache (or restarting the device).

------
WindowsFon4life
[https://outage.report/signal](https://outage.report/signal)

------
Thriptic
God damnit, I uninstalled and tried to reinstall assuming it was just me. Now
I have I to re-check keys with everyone :(

------
sudofail
Down for me too

